# Steel Track and Studs



## hardhatchick (Apr 28, 2014)

I usually do residential work. But I was asked to build a wall 200 ft long 18 feet high. How do you determine the gauge of the track and Stud? It is an insulated and fire rated wall. Thanks!


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Id use 20 around my neck of woods. It could be 18 where you live.

Dont let the top out whoop ya.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

It depends on the stud width. A 3 5/8" 20ga, or 362S125-30 is the least you could get away with at 16" oc, and a 6" 20 ga, or 600S125-33 at 24" oc would be better. see pages 19 and 20 here:

http://www.ssma.com/filebin/pdf/SSMA_Product_Technical_Guide_2014.pdf


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

You may want to call your local code inspecter. Pretty sure its depends on your area. On my last job only 1 side of wall needs to be firerated sheetrock with cold bar every 8ft using 20ga studs. The kicker for me was that the top had too be firecaulked to the deck and around holes above ceiling. Now if I was 5 miles away I could go with a lighter gauge steel and no firecaulk but both sides needed a firerated rock.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

boco said:


> You may want to call your local code inspecter. Pretty sure its depends on your area. On my last job only 1 side of wall needs to be firerated sheetrock with cold bar every 8ft using 20ga studs. The kicker for me was that the top had too be firecaulked to the deck and around holes above ceiling. Now if I was 5 miles away I could go with a lighter gauge steel and no firecaulk but both sides needed a firerated rock.


No disrespect to you sir, but there's not 1 single documented tested rated assembly with a single layer of drywall from either the Gypsum Association, UL, Warnock Hersey, or any testing lab. The CRC (cold roll channel) was required because a drywall membrane was applied to a single side only. I could have been strapped, and it should have been every 6'. These methods are all shown in the manual I just posted above.

Code is not local in my opinion, but ignorance is. Our industry is well documented, and JHA's (jurisdiction having authority) may modify to a more stringent standard, but never less. 1hr rated assemblies must be a minimum of 2 layers separated by a stud, or solid gypsum of 5/8 core board and 5/8". Fire caulking single layers like garage pseudo fire walls is ignorance. I'd say it's abuse of authority, but not if their not smart enough to understand the subject matter.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL. Welcome to New york. i am not disagreeing with anything you said. Here it changes from county to county then inside counties, cities have there own code. That and where i live a few large bulidings have burned to the ground in the last few years. Same thing with firetaping exterior walls. i just dont get it. Like i said earlier its best to ask the guy who is going to check it off and get the CO.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

boco said:


> LOL. Welcome to New york. i am not disagreeing with anything you said. Here it changes from county to county then inside counties, cities have there own code. That and where i live a few large bulidings have burned to the ground in the last few years. Same thing with firetaping exterior walls. i just dont get it. Like i said earlier its best to ask the guy who is going to check it off and get the CO.


You're right that's it's better to do what you're told than argue a point. I still get frustrated with stupidity of our industry sometimes. An exterior wall can be rated with 7/8" plaster, and rock inside. Ratings required when buildings are within 20' of each other. Probably happens a lot where you are. I was thinking metal stud interior. I'll rephrase to 2 rated membranes separated by stud cavity.
In my last hospital I would build everything, and the architect would sit with me after and ask what I did that was different, they'd draw it, and submit it to the state. Inspector would let me work weekends without him if I took pictures. That trust meant a lot to me.


----------



## hardhatchick (Apr 28, 2014)

*Thanks fellas*

I was told 3 5/8" 16ga, with fiberglass insulation, single fire rated 5/8" gypsum board on each side. They are asking for a fire rated metal door. Im surprised it doesn't need double rock. I am not sure until i see a set of prints. Thanks for the feed back!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

16 gauge no fun


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

hardhatchick said:


> I was told 3 5/8" 16ga, with fiberglass insulation, single fire rated 5/8" gypsum board on each side. They are asking for a fire rated metal door. Im surprised it doesn't need double rock. I am not sure until i see a set of prints. Thanks for the feed back!


Okay, so just a heads up when estimating this job. 16ga cost is usually greater than double. it's been a while since I was in an office doing this, but let me say this:

First, there's 2 different studs typically.

362S137-54 = 3 5/8" x 1 3/8" flange 54 mil thickness = 16ga
362S162-54 = 3 5/8" x 1 5/8" flange 54 mil thickness = 16ga

There's other flange thickness, but these are the most common, and get your studs run sooner than an oddball size like 2", or some may have them in stock. The specifications may also call out flange width so look.

Call the local supply house and ask for cost of this material per 1000 lineal foot. Let's say it's $750 a 1000? This would be 75 cents per foot of stud, or an 18' stud is $12.60 ea. 
I point this out because there's a huge cost savings if 20ga can be used. 20ga comes in 2 mil thickness'. 30 mil is non structural, and 33 is structural. Show them the cost difference of these 2 materials after marking it up 10% as a value engineering item, or as a I can save you x amount by substituting 20ga.
Just a thought to make you look as if you're concerned about cost, and how much additional 16ga material really is.
Scott


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Also keep in mind if they are requiring a deep leg track,, that chit can get spendy


----------



## mikey (Jun 19, 2014)

What size and type of drywall are you fixing to it?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

mikey said:


> What size and type of drywall are you fixing to it?


 Mikey,
here in the US we have 5/8" type x rated, or 1/2" type C rated (some confuse as type x, but is actually type C). The majority of what we do is the thicker 5/8", and the thinner is actually more expensive, because it's not used much.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

At here we have to build a wall according to the hour burn example, one hour burn is one layer both sides. party walls and stair walls would be a two hour burn double layer both sides


----------



## mikey (Jun 19, 2014)

Doesn't the type of board and the board thickness make a difference to the maximum allowable height you can build to?


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

mikey said:


> Doesn't the type of board and the board thickness make a difference to the maximum allowable height you can build to?


Yeah it allways calls for 5/8" fire code, except in commercial like elevator shafts and mechanical rooms you have to use shaft liner which is 2' wide 12' long and 1" thick


----------



## mikey (Jun 19, 2014)

I checked out Studco and Rondo (our two main metal suppliers in Australia) and they are both recommending 92 x 0.75mm studs at 600mm centres for this application. For you guys still using feet and inches :whistling2: I think that is 3-5/8" x 22 gauge at 2' centers. Does that check out with what you guys would use in the States?

Studco and Rondo are virtually identical products and I use both depending on where my job is and which plaster shed is the closest...

Studco Australia Design Manual - page 56 table 72 http://www.studcosystems.com.au/design-installation.html

Rondo Australia Design Manual - page 99 table 6
http://www.dpo.com.au/assets/files/...DFs/Rondo Professional Design Manual 2013.pdf


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> It depends on the stud width. A 3 5/8" 20ga, or 362S125-30 is the least you could get away with at 16" oc, and a 6" 20 ga, or 600S125-33 at 24" oc would be better. see pages 19 and 20 here:
> 
> http://www.ssma.com/filebin/pdf/SSMA_Product_Technical_Guide_2014.pdf





mikey said:


> I checked out Studco and Rondo (our two main metal suppliers in Australia) and they are both recommending 92 x 0.75mm studs at 600mm centres for this application. For you guys still using feet and inches :whistling2: I think that is 3-5/8" x 22 gauge at 2' centers. Does that check out with what you guys would use in the States?
> 
> Studco and Rondo are virtually identical products and I use both depending on where my job is and which plaster shed is the closest...
> 
> ...


 If we're talking about the original question then no. 16" oc with 20 ga 3 5/8". Your standards may be different than ours, and here we use the SSMA.


----------

